# permesso di soggiorno



## iambabur

I have recieved a letter from my lawyer from Italy.. and no body is here to tell me what is the matter in it. Please someone translate in English. I will be very thankful who will help me.

Sua Sede
xxxxx, nato a xxxx  Vs. Rif. xxxx
Richiesta di visto di reingresso.
Con riferimento alla pratica emarginata, Vi comunico che in data 27 settembre u.s. mi sono recato personalmente presso l’Ufficio Immigrazione della Questura di Milano ove ho eseguito un formale accesso agli atti e documenti amministrativi relativi al fascicolo del signor xxxxxx.
In tale occasione ho potuto constatare che, con nota n. xxxx in data xxxx, la predetta amministrazione rispondeva alla Vostra richiesta di informazioni circa la autenticità del permesso di soggiorno n. xxxxxx.
In particolare con la predetta nota la Questura di Milano Vi comunicava di aver rilasciato al mio Assistito il permesso di soggiorno sopraindicato il giorno xxxxxx, nonchè la circostanza per cui tale documento de soggiorno veniva emesso senza l’indicazione dei dati relativi al passaporto del mio Cliente.
Alla luce di tali considerazioni nessun dubbio circa la verdicità del permesso di  soggiorno in questione può ancora essere contestato al mio Assistito dalla Vostra spettabile Ambasciata.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Given that you are the lawyer's client, this letter seems to be addressed to an embassy. Your lawyer says he personally went to the Immigration Office in Milan on Sep 27th and checked some documents (about you, I guess).
He could then establish the Embassy asked the Immigration Office for information about the authenticity of the permit of stay no. xxxxx. The Immigration Office answered them that a permit of stay for his client (you?) had regularly been issued on day xxxx and there had been some special reasons why no passport data were written on the permit.
On the basis of this, your lawyer states the authenticity of your permit of stay cannot be doubted any longer.


----------



## fox71

Scusate, un mio amico americano mi ha detto che "permesso di soggiorno" in inglese si dice "permit TO stay" e non permit OF stay, però qui ed anche su google ho trovato molti "permit OF stay"... 
Allora il mio dubbio è questo: sono traduzioni sbagliate oppure si può dire anche in questo modo?
Grazie per le risposte... ciao


----------



## Vikorr

"Permit of stay" is not correct in any circumstance.

If it was used in the sense of camping somewhere, it would be a 'Camping Permit', or 'Permit to camp'


----------



## fox71

Thank you Vikkor!
I knew my friend couldn't be wrong! 
Read here:
http://www.stranieriinitalia.it/inglese/page1.html


----------



## venetexano

Hello all,

I have always informally understood 'permesso di soggiorno' as what we in the US would call a 'visa', essentially permission to reside in country for some specified length of time.  Perhaps there is a difference that someone else can explain.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Not exactly. I think a _permesso di soggiorno_ is what you call an _immigrant visa_ and can be obtained following a tough bureaucratic procedure (it's not just a stamp or a sticker in the passport) and allows you to live in Italy for several months.
The _visa_ for holiday or businnes travels is called _visto_.


----------



## Youngfun

Vikorr said:


> "Permit of stay" is not correct in any circumstance.



Yes... "permif of stay" doesn't make sense in English, right? 
But unfortunately, in Italy it's the "official" English translation of the "permesso di soggiorno". It was written on the document itself when the paper format was in use. 
Well... Italian government is not very good in English. 

A more suitable English translation would be "Residence permit".

The "permesso di soggiorno CE" should be a standard document all over the European Union, somebody knows what is its name in English?


----------



## longplay

In Italia, purtroppo, si potrebbe creare confusione tra "permesso" e "certificato" di residenza.
www.UKpermits.com/.../eeaeu-nati...RegnoUnito è l'unica cosa un po' ufficiale che ho trovato, per 'resident (residence) permit'.


----------



## chipulukusu

Youngfun said:


> Well... Italian government is not very good in English.



Unfortunately it's not


----------



## london calling

I've been an Italian citizen for years, but when I had to have a_ permesso di soggiorno_ I always called it a stay permit.

PS. LP, non funziona il link. Eccolo qui.


----------



## chipulukusu

london calling said:


> I've been an Italian citizen for years, but when I had to have a_ permesso di soggiorno_ I always called it a stay permit.



Nevertheless, _Permit Of Stay_ is what triumphantly appears on Italian _Permesso di soggiorno _paper, at least the old-fashioned one! I am not sure about the new credit card-style one.

There's a chance that _Carta di soggiorno_ is transalated into a more correct _Long stay permit_, as you say, but I'm not sure about this too.


----------



## london calling

chipulukusu said:


> Nevertheless, _Permit Of Stay_ is what triumphantly appears on Italian _Permesso di soggiorno _paper, at least the old-fashioned one! I am not sure about the new credit card-style one.
> 
> There's a chance that _Carta di soggiorno_ is transalated into a more correct _Long stay permit_, as you say, but I'm not sure about this too.


Quindi, secondo te io e i miei connazionali (quelli britannici, intendo) abbiamo sempre sbagliato e le autorità italiane hanno ragione? Devo essere onesta, ho visto anch'io Permit of Stay...voglio controllare se lo si dice in qualche paese anglofono. In GB però sicuramente si parla di un "residence permit", come ha fatto notare LP.

Non so che cosa sia una Carta di soggiorno, ma "Long Stay Permit" mi "suona" se si riferisce ad un soggiorno.....lungo.

Controllato! Non trovo siti madrelingua che parlano di Permit of Stay , solo siti italiani...


----------



## chipulukusu

Infatti, siamo noi che sbagliamo, ovviamente!

Per quello che ho detto che _Permit of Stay _appare "trionfalmente"! Nel senso che è un errore che appare senza nessuna vergogna!

Quanto alla carta di soggiorno, è proprio come hai detto: la carta di soggiorno è un permeso di soggiorno che dura cinque anni oppure è a tempo indeterminato e può essere rilasciato:

- al cittadino non comunitario legalmente residente in Italia da almeno cinque anni;
- al cittadino comunitario che ne fa richiesta (in questo caso è sempre a tempo indeterminato)
- al coniuge, genitore o figlio minorenne di cittadino italiano.


----------



## furs

In my line of work I have also translated permesso di soggiorno as 'residence permit', because when you have got one, you become eligible to obtain resident status (by registering with the Anagrafe).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ovviamente è nel dizionario


> http://www.wordreference.com/iten/soggiorno
> *permesso di soggiorno *residence permit


----------



## furs

Vero, Paul, ma il dizionario non spiega perché si tratta della traduzione più razionale, cosa che ho cercato di fare più sopra.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

furs said:


> Vero, Paul, ma il dizionario non spiega perché si tratta della traduzione più razionale, cosa che ho cercato di fare più sopra.


Il commento non era riferito a te ma a quelli che  dicono che "permit of stay" è corretto senza nemmeno prendersi la briga di usare un dizionario


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il commento non era riferito a te ma a quelli che non dicono che "permit of stay" è corretto senza nemmeno prendersi la briga di usare un dizionario


Sono fra quelli che non dicono che "permit of stay" è corretto (mea culpa, ne ero convinta): in quale dizionario l'hai trovato, per curiosità?


----------



## cercolumi

In realtà io avrei trovato due testimonianze di uso di "permit of/to stay" di (verosimilmente) natives AE.
Senza contare il fatto che per lavoro, mi trovo a dover collaborare per questioni legate all'immigrazione, con una locale base U.S.A.F. e posso testimoniare che il termine è largamente utilizzato (non saprei dire però se lo hanno utilizzato prima loro e noi lo abbiamo assimilato o viceversa).
Ecco comunque il link di cui parlavo, non ho approfondito ulteriormente la ricerca.
Uno è di una giornalista freelance americana ed un altro è nel sito dell'Ambasciata U.S.A. di Roma.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Sono fra quelli che non dicono che "permit of stay" è corretto (mea culpa, ne ero convinta): in quale dizionario l'hai trovato, per curiosità?



Ho messo un NON di troppo: permit of stay compare sui siti italiani ovviamente


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ho messo un NON di troppo: permit of stay compare sui siti italiani ovviamente


What a relief! 

Cerco, ho idea che gli americani di cui al tuo post abbiano assimilato il termine italiano, visto che "permit of stay" lo trovi ovunque qui in Italia (la Questura, le università ecc.ecc.). 

Any Americans on-line?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Cerco, ho idea che gli americani di cui al tuo post abbiano assimilato il termine italiano, visto che "permit of stay" lo trovi ovunque qui in Italia (la Questura, le università ecc.ecc.).
> 
> Any Americans on-line?



Molto probabile soprattutto se, come sospetto, il concetto di "permesso di soggiono" non esiste in USA.
Tutti i siti delle EU confermano e usano "Residence permit".


----------



## cercolumi

london calling said:


> Cerco, ho idea che gli americani di cui al tuo post abbiano assimilato il termine italiano, visto che "permit of stay" lo trovi ovunque qui in Italia (la Questura, le università ecc.ecc.).


Sì, ho avanzato infatti tale ipotesi nel mio post.
In fin dei conti se mi trovassi in _Englandia_ e mi dicessero che il documento che devo ottenere per soggiornare si chiama in italiano "permesso di stare", andrei a richiedere un "permesso di stare" anche se personalmente non lo chiamerei mai così.


----------



## chipulukusu

Io trovo altamente improbabile che un inglese possa aver coniato autonomamente il termine _permit of stay.
_
Nei miei vari contatti con l'Ambasciata del Regno Unito, o chi per essa, ho sempre sentito parlare di _visa_ come documento idoneo a soggiornare legalmente nel territorio. Tourist _visa_, student _visa, _multiple entry _visa_, ma sempre e solo _visa.

_Non so nulla dei documenti dell'Immigration Office degli Stati Uniti, ma mi sembra strano che, se scrivono sui documenti _building permit_, _fishing permit, _scrivano poi permit _of stay_. Caso mai mi aspetterei _staying permit _o _stay permit_, come dice london.

Bisogna anche tener conto che _permit of stay _nel link di cercolumi alla giornalista americana è racchiuso in un bel paio di imbarazzate (e imbarazzanti per noi) virgolette...

Sono anche convinto che un dizionario _italiano-_inglese faccia un ottimo servizio a tradurre permesso di soggiorno con _permit of stay_, perché questa è l'informazione operativamente utile per una persona di lingua inglese che si trova in Italia.

Diverso sarebbe trovare permit of stay in un vocabolario _English Only_, anche se ammetto che il non trovarlo non sarebbe una prova definitiva.

Resto comunque del parere di london. La stragrande maggioranza dei riferimenti sui motori di ricerca fanno prima o poi tristemente riferimento all'Italia.


----------



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti 
Guess it's time for me provide my own 2 cents, as a native AE speaker who had to deal with "permessi di soggiorno" for close to 20 years, before acquiring EU citizenship.  First of all "permit of stay" or "permit to stay" sounds like the English translation of "tortellini" provided on so many tourist menus:  "little hats."  It's quite obviously a literal translation done by a non-native speaker.  Secondly I agree with Chipulukusu that "permit" should come at the end.  Thirdly however I seem to disagree with everyone, as frankly "residence permit" sounds horrible to my ears, and also misleading.   

Residency has a specific legal meaning (as I discovered when I obtained residency in Italy, AFTER managing to get a "permesso di soggiorno per motivi di lavoro" (NOT easy, for an "extra-comunitare," unless a refugee).  With a "permesso di soggiorno" I was able to stay in Italy, and rent a room or an apartment.  With residency (for which I was allowed to apply only AFTER getting a "permesso di soggiorno per motivi di lavoro" - and not "per motivi di studio") I was able to get a driver's license and eventually (after 13 years) request citizenship.

So a "permesso di soggiorno" is NOT a "residence permit."  I've always called it a "sojourn permit," and fail to understand why anyone would feel the need to find a different term.


----------



## longplay

Ciao Curios ! La traduzione ufficiale italiana è "residence permit". Come e perché si sia passati a "stay" non lo so.

www.interno.gov.it/mininterno/export/.../pubblicazione_2.html. Non ci 'autofustighiamo' troppo! Personalmente "Sojourn" mi piace!


Come al solito il link non funziona, ma, per quel che vale, garantisco di averlo trovato (con testo anche in inglese).


----------



## chipulukusu

curiosone said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Residency has a specific legal meaning (as I discovered when I obtained residency in Italy, AFTER managing to get a "permesso di soggiorno per motivi di lavoro" (NOT easy, for an "extra-comunitare," unless a refugee).  With a "permesso di soggiorno" I was able to stay in Italy, and rent a room or an apartment.  With residency (for which I was allowed to apply only AFTER getting a "permesso di soggiorno per motivi di lavoro" - and not "per motivi di studio") I was able to get a driver's license and eventually (after 13 years) request citizenship.



Hi curiosone, your distinction between "permesso di soggiorno" and "residenza get straight to the point! I am very sorry that you had to endure this bureau monster of ours...

I can only add that "permesso di soggiorno" does not entitle to choose a family doctor either... You need "residenza", otherwise your only hope to get a free treatment is to go to ER/A&E (pronto soccorso).


----------



## longplay

A person having the "stay permit" (and a job in Italy) is subject to taxation, however. He wouldn't need a "certificato di residenza" to choose a doctor, I believe.
The concepts of 'residenza-soggiorno-presenza sul territorio-domicilio' are not so simple to manage...legally. Ciao, chipu !


----------



## curiosone

longplay said:


> Ciao Curios ! La traduzione ufficiale italiana è "residence permit". Come e perché si sia passati a "stay" non lo so.
> 
> www.interno.gov.it/mininterno/export/.../pubblicazione_2.html. Non ci 'autofustighiamo' troppo! Personalmente "Sojourn" mi piace!
> 
> Come al solito il link non funziona, ma, per quel che vale, garantisco di averlo trovato (con testo anche in inglese).



Thanks for the link, LP (Ciao! ). Personally I feel no obligation to agree with an official translation, as any translation is subjective.  Even the WR dictionary has a discrepancy here.  In fact "sojourn" is translated as "soggiorno," but "soggiorno" is translated as "residence" (which I disagree with, in this particular context, as I feel "sojourn" is much more specific and leaves no room for misinterpretation).


----------



## cercolumi

longplay said:


> Ciao Curios ! La traduzione ufficiale italiana è "residence permit". Come e perché si sia passati a "stay" non lo so.
> Non ci 'autofustighiamo' troppo!


Ciao lp 
Dovremmo autofustigarci parecchio invece, visto che FOREIGNERS PERMIT OF STAY ha campeggiato per anni sui permessi di soggiorno cartacei rilasciati fino al 2007 (ma ancor oggi rilasciati ai familiari di cittadini U.E.) e poi sostituiti dal permesso di soggiorno elettronico (formato tessera).
@curiosone: non voglio in nessun modo mettere in dubbio le tue esperienze personali (la burocrazia italiana comincia dove finisce la logica e so che ogni questura ed ogni anagrafe operano spesso per usi e consuetudini) però, da persona che si occupa di queste cose, trovo alcune cose che hai detto inverosimili. Con l'ottenimento di un permesso di soggiorno per studio (quindi essendo entrati in Italia con un visto per studio della durata superiore ai 90 gg.) ci si può iscrivere all'anagrafe, avere quindi una carta d'identità e affittare un appartamento. Si può anche lavorare per autosostentarsi, con limitazioni orarie però (mi sembra 20 ore settimanali al massimo). E' necessario avere un assicurazione sanitaria che copra le eventuali spese mediche (quindi non si è obbligati ad andare al pronto soccorso e ci si può iscrivere anche, a pagamento, al Servizio Sanitario Nazionale ed avere la Tessera Sanitaria).
Il permesso di soggiorno per studio si può convertire poi in permesso di soggiorno per lavoro se ci sono quote di lavoro subordinato riservate al proprio paese di origine.
Ed infine, la richiesta di cittadinanza può essere fatta dopo 10 anni di regolare residenza.
Chiedo scusa per il piccolo O.T. ma mi sembrava giusto chiarire alcune cose.


----------



## longplay

Ciao, Cercolumi!
Il documento che ho trovato online è firmato dall' allora ministro prof. Amato. In che anno siamo, non lo ricordo; forse,  è precedente (ma non molto) alla
'sanatoria" per gli immigrati del 2002/3, mi pare. Forse all' amministrazione di Polizia "residenza" (in inglese) sembrava troppo 'forte' rispetto a 'soggiorno',
ampiamente usato anche dai vicini francesi.


----------



## curiosone

cercolumi said:


> Ciao lp
> Dovremmo autofustigarci parecchio invece, visto che FOREIGNERS PERMIT OF STAY ha campeggiato per anni sui permessi di soggiorno cartacei rilasciati fino al 2007 (ma ancor oggi rilasciati ai familiari di cittadini U.E.) e poi sostituiti dal permesso di soggiorno elettronico (formato tessera).
> @curiosone: non voglio in nessun modo mettere in dubbio le tue esperienze personali (la burocrazia italiana comincia dove finisce la logica e so che ogni questura ed ogni anagrafe operano spesso per usi e consuetudini) però, da persona che si occupa di queste cose, trovo alcune cose che hai detto inverosimili. Con l'ottenimento di un permesso di soggiorno per studio (quindi essendo entrati in Italia con un visto per studio della durata superiore ai 90 gg.) ci si può iscrivere all'anagrafe, avere quindi una carta d'identità e affittare un appartamento. Si può anche lavorare per autosostentarsi, con limitazioni orarie però (mi sembra 20 ore settimanali al massimo). E' necessario avere un assicurazione sanitaria che copra le eventuali spese mediche (quindi non si è obbligati ad andare al pronto soccorso e ci si può iscrivere anche, a pagamento, al Servizio Sanitario Nazionale ed avere la Tessera Sanitaria).
> Il permesso di soggiorno per studio si può convertire poi in permesso di soggiorno per lavoro se ci sono quote di lavoro subordinato riservate al proprio paese di origine.
> Ed infine, la richiesta di cittadinanza può essere fatta dopo 10 anni di regolare residenza.
> Chiedo scusa per il piccolo O.T. ma mi sembrava giusto chiarire alcune cose.



Thanks for the updated information, Cercolumi.  Evidently things have changed quite a bit since I dealt with it (decades ago) - before the Iron Curtain (and the Berlin wall) fell, and before Eastern Europeans started immigrating en masse.  I won't go into detail, but I could tell horror stories about the way I was often treated in various "Uffici Stranieri" - even just for annual renewal of my permit (with residency already established).  And I don't know if much has improved since then, especially regarding providing information to "extra-comunitari" (though there are now websites to consult, which do help some).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Having said that a native English speaker can find even a legally accepted translation wrong or ugly or meaningless from a language point of view it should be noticed that:



 The Oxford English/Italian dictionary translates "permesso di soggiorno" as "Residence permit"
Garzanti English/Italian dictionary translates "permesso di soggiorno" as "Residence permit"
Zanichelli/Ragazzini English/Italian dictionary translates "permesso di soggiorno" as "Residence permit"
The Oxford/Paravia English/Italian dictionary translates "permesso di soggiorno" as "Residence permit"
Hoepli English/Italian dictionary translates "permesso di soggiorno" as "Residence permit"
TheFreeDictionary English/Italian dictionary translates "permesso di soggiorno" as "Residence permit"
The Collins English/Italian dictionary translates "permesso di soggiorno" as "Residence permit"
The European Community website translates "permesso di soggiorno" as "Residence permit"


Are these sources all wrong or inaccurate? Quite unlikely.
Do all the sources refer to BrE? Yes


----------



## chipulukusu

cercolumi said:


> E' necessario avere un assicurazione sanitaria che copra le eventuali spese mediche (quindi non si è obbligati ad andare al pronto soccorso e ci si può iscrivere anche, a pagamento, al Servizio Sanitario Nazionale ed avere la Tessera Sanitaria).
> Il permesso di soggiorno per studio si può convertire poi in permesso di soggiorno per lavoro se ci sono quote di lavoro subordinato riservate al proprio paese di origine.
> Ed infine, la richiesta di cittadinanza può essere fatta dopo 10 anni di regolare residenza.
> Chiedo scusa per il piccolo O.T. ma mi sembrava giusto chiarire alcune cose.



Chiedo scusa anch'io per essere OT, ma voglio precisare quanto ho detto in modo frettoloso.
Non parlo da addetto ai lavori ma per esperienza personale.
I tempi di recente si stanno notevolmente accorciando, ma fino a qualche hanno fa l'iter per credo qualsiasi permesso di soggiorno era questo:

- fila in questura per avere, fino ad una certa data una strisciolina di carta con una foto appiccicata, dopo una certa data un kit da spedire in posta per raccomandata;
- con la strisciolina di carta si poteva, e con la ricevuta della raccomadata si può, ottenere immediatamente la tessera sanitaria provvisoria che NON dà diritto a scegliere il medico di famiglia;
- ottenimento del permesso di soggiorno entro 8 - 14 mesi (adesso i tempi sono notevolmente diminuiti);
- con il permesso di soggiorno ci si presenta all'anagrafe e si chiede la residenza;
- in un tempo variabile tra tre e cinque settimane si ottiene la residenza (sempre tempistica dell'epoca)
- con il certificato di residenza si va all'Ulss di competenza e si può far registrare la scelta del medico di famiglia.

Quest'ultimo è l'arco di tempo a cui mi riferivo. Ho in mano il permesso di soggiorno ma non la residenza. Se mi ammalo o pago il medico o vado al pronto soccorso sperando di non pagare o pagare al massimo i 30-50 euro di ticket. Anche un'assicurazione in questo caso specifico non credo che mi eviti di pagare le spese per poi chiedere il rimborso, ma su questo non sono sicuro.
Ovviamente, se sono "fortunato" e mi ammalo abbastanza gravemente da essere ricoverato in ospedale, allora non pago nulla.



longplay said:


> A person having the "stay permit" (and a job in Italy) is subject to taxation, however. He wouldn't need a "certificato di residenza" to choose a doctor, I believe.
> The concepts of 'residenza-soggiorno-presenza sul territorio-domicilio' are not so simple to manage...legally. Ciao, chipu !



ciao longplay, scusami ma insisto riguardo alla scelta del dottore (please read my previous post)


----------



## Youngfun

Dopo aver fatto qualche ricerca, tento ora di fare un riepilogo dei vari tipi di permessi di soggiorno e della relativa traduzione in inglese.

Inizio con i vecchi cartacei.  Metterò la dicitura presente sul documento, e la traduzione inglese in corsivo.
- Permesso di soggiorno per stranieri. _Foreigners' permit of stay_. Immagine vecchio pds Immagine nuovo pds.
- Carta di soggiorno per stranieri. _Foreigners' permit of stay_. 
  Sottotitolo: A tempo indeterminato. _Permanent_. Immagine

Ovviamente "nuovo pds" è relativo ai cartacei. Sia il permesso (durata di 4 anni o meno) che la carta (permanente) vengono tradotti in inglese allo stesso modo: _permit of stay_. L'unica differenza è che nella carta c'è scritto anche _permanent_.
Immagini tratte da questo forum.

Su quelli elettronici invece (formato tessera) compare soltanto la dicitura in italiano.
- In quelli temporanei compare soltanto la scritta "Permesso di soggiorno".
- Quelli permanenti hanno mantenuto il nome "Carta di soggiorno" per un periodo, ora sono stati ribattezzati in "Permesso di soggiorno CE per soggiornanti di lungo periodo".
Qui ho trovato un ottimo sito con un riepilogo cronologico dei vari permessi di soggiorno permanenti.

La traduzione ufficiale di adesso non è più _permit of stay _(non compare più la scritta nei pds elettronici), ma _residence permit_ che è il termine usato da tutti i paesi della UE. 
Infatti oltre a comparire nei siti della UE, compare anche nelle versioni inglesi di siti istituzionali italiani, come quello della Polizia di Stato e quello del Ministero dell'Interno; e cercando su Google anche in siti britannici, estoni, lettoni, finlandesi, maltesi, danesi ecc. solo per citare la prima pagina.

In particolare il "Permesso di soggiorno CE per soggiornanti di lungo periodo" si traduce in inglese come _EC Long Term Residence Permit_ oppure _EC Residence Permit for Long-Term Residents_.
Quest'ultimo è molto simile alla _Green card_ americana, il cui nome ufficiale è _Permanent Resident Card_. Questo per rispondere a Paul. 

Detto ciò, direi che _permit of stay_ non solo suona male ai madrelingua inglesi, ma è anche un traducente obsoleto.


----------



## london calling

I think residence permit, which is the official translation, can be misleading and confused with the Italian "residenza" (a different kettle of fish., as Curio says. Nevertheless, I still think it's the only valid translation.

As I mentioned before, we used to call it a "stay permit" in the 80s (LP, at the time you needed to be a resident in Italy to sign on with a family doctor, a p_ermesso di soggiorno_ wasn't sufficient). Plus, they wouldn't renew your _permesso di soggiorno_ unless you had a job. I personally  have had citizenship since 1985 and it has been a blessing! I'm a dual citizen, however: I would never have applied for citizenship if there had been any risk at all of my having to give up my British passport).


----------



## longplay

OK, L C! Qualcosa ho già detto in precedenza. La mia esperienza con i "permit of stay" è limitata al 2001/2009, per una persona alle mie dipendenze.


----------



## curiosone

Ok folks.  Out of curiosity I went into my paper archives, to see if I couldn't find a photocopy of an old "permesso di soggiorno" from 1979 (when I got my first job with an Italian firm), and it's entitled:  
"Soggiorno degli stranieri in Italia" and subtitled:
"[_French_]: Séjour des Etrangers en Italie - [_English_] *Foreigners' sojourn in Italy* - [_German_] Aufenthaltserklarung fur Auslander in Italien."

I see  no indication (anywhere) of "permit of stay" or "residence permit."  

I won't argue with those saying that "residence permit" now seems to be the accepted term (although I don't like it, and I thank LC for agreeing with me that it can be misleading and confusing)  - except to say that the term "sojourn" was evidently used prior to "stay" or "residence" on official Italian documents - and I continue to think it's the best term.


----------



## Youngfun

Thanks curiosone, that's interesting!
I wasn't born yet at that time.  "Permit of stay" was written in the documents of the 1990s-beginning 2000s, prior the electronic one.

I agree with you about "sojourn". If they used sojourn before, I don't understand why they changed it to "stay" afterwards, which sounds weird.
I've always thought that who gets the "permesso di soggiorno" also gets a "residenza". Maybe I was wrong.

To make a comparison, I'm studying in China with a student visa, officially called a "residence permit", but I only have a "temporary residence". So I can't get a driving licence, can't get a Chinese ID card, can't do a lot of things, and don't have right to the national medical insurance, only private companies.


----------



## london calling

Youngfun said:


> I agree with you about "sojourn". If they used sojourn before, I don't understand why they changed it to "stay" afterwards, which sounds weird. *To me "sojourn" sounds weird and "stay" perfectly normal! Must be that AE/BE thing again.
> *I've always thought that who gets the "permesso di soggiorno" also gets a "residenza". Maybe I was wrong. *I also got my first permesso di soggiorno in 1979. At the time, it allowed me to apply for my residenza: it may be different now.*


However people I think we should stop this discussion here. I think we have confirmed the WR dictionary entry: the official translation is _residence permit,_ whether we like it or not...... e _stay of permit_ è inglese maccheronico!.


----------



## Youngfun

London, can I ask you if "stay" sounds normal to you because you live in Italy and have seen "permit of stay" or lot, or does it sound normal to all British speakers?
My impression is that "stay" in English has a lot of meaning, can be a verb or a noun, is used in sentences like "I stay here, you stay there", and is not very suitable to mean "to live in a certain country"... not the same thing as Italian "soggiorno".

Some years ago I was talking about the "stay permit" (I used this structure, not the one with "of") to my Canadian teacher but he didn't understand, then I said it in Chinese and my coursemates translated it as "residence permit" and then the teacher understood.


----------



## london calling

Youngfun said:


> London, can I ask you if "stay" sounds normal to you because you live in Italy and have seen "permit of stay" or lot, or does it sound normal to all British speakers?


Se leggi uno dei miei precedenti post (ora non ricordo quale), ho detto che all'epoca noi (un bel gruppo di stranieri; britannici, americani, tedeschi, spagnoli e russi) parlavamo sempre (fra di noi, in inglese, of course) di "stay permit". Non ho mai utilizzato la dicitura _Permit of Stay_ (né tantomeno _Foreigners' Sojourn in Italy_).

Comunque, il sostantivo _stay**_ in inglese = soggiorno, anche in frasi del tipo:

_I hope you enjoyed your stay in our hotel!

Sojourn _significa la stessa cosa, è vero, ma è (per me) estremamente datata.

Comunque, come vedi l'odiato  _residence permit_ vince sempre!

** dal dizionario WR: stay


----------



## Youngfun

Scusami london, mi ero confuso tra "permit of stay" e "stay permit".
Però ciò che dici conferma il fatto che è un termine usato da stranieri che vivono in Italia, probabilmente una traduzione letterale di "permesso di soggiorno" (più grammaticata di quella ufficiale "permit of stay").
Infatti come ti dicevo, il mio insegnante canadese (che non vive in Italia) non ha capito il mio "stay permit". (che ricordandomi male la traduzione inglese l'avevo involutamente resa più corretta in inglese).

Non metto in dubbio che "stay" significhi soggiorno, ma la mia opinione è che all'estero trovano strano chiamare "il vivere in un Paese" _soggiorno_ (stay) invece di _residenza_. Visto che nel resto del mondo non c'è differenza tra soggiorno e residenza.
Volendo posso aprire una discussione in English only, per vedere quanti anglofoni non "soggiornanti" in Italia capiscano "stay permit".

A volte preferisco fare traduzioni approssimative ma comprensibili, piuttosto che tecnicamente più corrette ma incomprensibili, soprattutto se si tratta di termini burocratici diversi da Paese a Paese. (quando non si sta traducendo documenti ufficiali ovviamente)


----------



## curiosone

Just for the record, I first came to study in Italy in 1974 (1979 was simply the year I got my work permit, after finishing both my U.S. university degree and my Italian degree).  And I avoided hanging out with English or American students, because my goal was to learn Italian. 

The WR dictionary translates "sojourn" as "soggiorno."  It's from Italian "soggiorno" to English that (for some unknown reason) the translation changes, and excludes the term "sojourn" (as well as "stay").

I agree with Youngfun that the matter should perhaps be taken to an English-English forum.  And since Italian-English and English-Italian dictionaries depend on translaters (like myself) who do their best to give their best possible translation of words (but can make mistakes), I went to my favorite hardback Collins dictionary (yes, a BE dictionary, which I like because it specifies both BE and AE usage), to see how it defined "sojourn," "stay," and "residence."  
*
sojourn: *n. _a temporary stay_;  vb (intr). _to stay or reside temporarily_
*
stay: *(there are 20 different meanings, so I'll only include the one closest to LC's definition): vb (intr). often followed by _at_:  _to remain temporarily, esp. as a guest: _(to stay at a hotel); n. _the act of staying or sojourning in a place, or the period during which one stays.
_*
residence: *(again I chose the most relevant definition).  n. _the fact of residing in a place or a period of residing. [_*reside: *vb (intr). _to live permanently or for a considerable time (in a place); have one's home (in) (_he now resides in London.)_]
_
From these definitions I remain of the opinion that "sojourn" is the most precise translation of "soggiorno" in this context.   It is quite clear that residence is considered more permanent), and that it would (naturally) come only after the permission to temporarily stay or sojourn in a place.   

I'd like to add that when I teach English, I encourage my Italian students to use words that are easier for them to remember, because deriving from the same Latin root.  So, while I explain that BE speakers say "flat" (so they'll recognize the word), I tell them that "apartment" (which corresponds both to the Italian "appartamento" and to the French "appartement") is used more prevalently by AE speakers (and understood by most, if not all English speakers).  So by this reasoning, "sojourn" is closer to "séjour" (French) and to "soggiorno" (Italian).  This doesn't mean I refuse the standard of "residence permit" (if that is the present "norm" - although it didn't use to be).  However I feel there is room for improvement, if we seek "the best possible translation."

The Collins doesn't indicate that "sojourn" is more AE than BE. However I noticed that a Sansoni (Italian-English language dictionary) indicates "sojourn" as prevalently of AE usage. So (if it sounds strange to LC and BE speakers) I'll put it down to an AE/BE thing (as LC suggested), and continue to teach my students to use the easiest word for them to remember - which in this case is "sojourn" (while giving them also knowledge of the term "residence permit").


----------



## Youngfun

Thanks curiosone!

Actually, searching the word permesso on the WR dictionary, under the main entry it appers "residence permit".
But going down till "Compound forms" it's translated as "permit of stay".
Same translation given when searching the entire expression permesso di soggiorno.

By the way, here's another thread where a user gave "residence permit" as translation.

But I don't completely agree with you. Looking at the definitions of the 3 words, "residence" sounds the best to me. 
Here I'm talking about the ordinary meaning of residence (_the act of living permanently or for a considerable time in a a place_), not about the bureaucratic meaning of "residenza", i.e. to have the residence registered at the _anagrafe_.
As we know, the "permesso di soggiorno" is required for those who stay in Italy for more than 3 months (usually it's 3 months in most countries too), and it's not required for those who come for a vacation, for tourism.

I'll give a couple of examples:
The longest vacation I've ever had was when I went to Romania for 20 days. I would say "I went to Romania in vacation for 20 days". But I wouldn't say "I lived in Romania for 20 days".
My brother, who normally lives in Italy, had lived in China for 6 months. I would say: "He lived in China for 6 months".
Normally those who get the "permesso di soggiorno" are those who decide to "live" (reside) in Italy.
While if someone comes for a vacation, that is also a kind of "stay" or "sojourn".
I could say: "During my stay in Romania I've seen many beautiful places in the city of Constanta".

But I agree with you that "sojourn" is more accurate than "stay", or rather because "sojourn" has a unique meaning.

-------

About your advice of "using the word easier to remember", I also often do that, but I would say that it doesn't always work. Many English words of Latin roots are very formal words, or may have a slighly different meaning.
For example, one of your Italian students could say my above sentence as:
"During my _sojourn_ in Romania I've seen many beautiful places in the city of Constanta".
I think in this register "stay" sounds better than "sojourn" which is not a very common word.
By the way, at least for the verb, I've always understood "stay" as "stare". 

And "respond to the demand" doesn't mean "answer the question". 

Or sometimes it may lead to a mix of AE and BE: "I watched a film at the cinema, then I came back to my apartment."
This is what I do all the time, mixing AE and BE vocabulary. 

About my habit of "making approximative but comprenhensible translations" (in informal contexts) you'll see that in the Culture Café I even referred to the "permesso di soggiorno" as the "Italian green card". That's the most straightforward term for the Americans, and other English speakers too, thanks to Hollywood.


----------



## Odysseus54

In the US the choice is between 'Visa' or 'Green Card' - the difference is that :

1) a 'Visa' is a ( non immigrant ) permit to _temporarily_ reside in the country, and it may or may not come with certain rights and duties.  A visa has an expiration and there are different categories of visas. A student visa, for instance, is renewable year by year, I believe, and does not allow the visitor to work.  An investor's visa allows one to work in the company he is investing in, but not in others.  A special skills visa allows one to work, but can be obtained only under the condition that one has an employment contract lined up for one of the accepted skills categories ( typical example medical personnel ) .

2) a 'Green Card' is a _permanent residence permit_.  It allows the _legal resident_ to work, and it requires the resident to abide by all the fiscal and other requirements under the law as any other citizen.  A _legal resident_ has the same rights and duties as a citizen, except for the right to vote.  The legal resident status can be upgraded after 3 or 5 years to citizenship through a vetting process known as 'naturalization'.  Whereas certain events ( ex. an arrest or a conviction ) _may_ derail the naturalization process, the normal development is from permanent resident status to citizen, without any further condition added to those that allow to successfully apply for a Green card.

I am not sure what the Italians exactly do - I have a feeling that the _permesso di soggiorno_ is closer to the _temporary worker visa_ - see here : http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/types/types_1271.html


----------



## Youngfun

Yes, there is some difference in the terminology.

In Europe, a "visa" is only for entering the country.
After you already entered the country, if you wish to stay in the country for more than 3 months, you have to apply for a residence permit.

Residence permit can be both temporary or permanent.


----------



## maschiavone

Youngfun said:


> Yes... "permif of stay" doesn't make sense in English, right?
> But unfortunately, in Italy it's the "official" English translation of the "permesso di soggiorno". It was written on the document itself when the paper format was in use.
> Well... Italian government is not very good in English.
> 
> A more suitable English translation would be "Residence permit".
> 
> The "permesso di soggiorno CE" should be a standard document all over the European Union, somebody knows what is its name in English?


Yes, I would call it a Residence permit or better still a Residency Permit


----------



## tsoapm

Youngfun said:


> La traduzione ufficiale di adesso non è più _permit of stay _(non compare più la scritta nei pds elettronici), ma _residence permit_ che è il termine usato da tutti i paesi della UE.


Yes, this seems confirmed by IATE. I suppose this will remain a relatively relevant resource for a little while, still. At least for anything decided before Brexit.


----------



## Einstein

Ah, so "stay permit" is definitely out of date? I found it awkward but accepted it as the official term (there are plenty of other awward-sounding terms in official Italian).

I think "stay" was originally chosen to avoid confusion with "residenza", which says which municipality you officially reside in, and is needed also by Italian citizens.


----------



## maschiavone

Youngfun said:


> Yes... "permif of stay" doesn't make sense in English, right?
> But unfortunately, in Italy it's the "official" English translation of the "permesso di soggiorno". It was written on the document itself when the paper format was in use.
> Well... Italian government is not very good in English.
> 
> A more suitable English translation would be "Residence permit".
> 
> The "permesso di soggiorno CE" should be a standard document all over the European Union, somebody knows what is its name in English?


It might be in Italy where they tend to translate thing literally but in Australia it is a Residency Permit


----------

